# Anderson Silva...I was bored.



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I was really bored today so I whipped this up for fun.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

man, that's really nice. Well done man!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

PIMP dog well done, looks really good, and you just whipped this up?! damn man i wouldn't know where to start lol


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah i like that a lot


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

very cool


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

whats that font?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

*^^^* "Blade 2" font


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Ace, thanks dude


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Wow looks great. Im going to give one a try with GSP lol.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats pimp.. I love the way the lighting on silva looks with that background


----------

